# Opinions needed on neighbor kids



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I used to LOVE kids. Really I did! I was always the one to volunteer to babysit. I was always called "a natural mommy". I've always been drawn to them and couldn't wait to be a mommy myself one day. And I was devastated when I found out I could most likely not have my own. Fast forward several years. Now I'm perfectly content and happy with my two furkids. They are my kids, not my dogs. And honestly, when I see kids who are misbehaving, sassing back to their parents, throwing temper tantrums, and just poorly behaved, I'm genuinely happy that I don't have skin kids to contend with. So am I just getting old and grumpy, or are kids less disciplined and ill mannered then they used to be? My neighbors kids are in their backyard playing soccer all the time. (Well not in the winter lol) So today they are out there again now that we are finally having a nice day. However they are in my back yard as much as they are in theirs because the yards a fairly small. I wanted a small yard because it's just me and my 2 fluffs and I hate yard work. But my fluffs are going nuts because there is always a strange person in our backyard it seems. They know the "no bark" command and it works, but then a few minutes later, someone else is in our yard again. I was just laying down for a 30 minute nap and all of a sudden they went CRAZY. I told them "no bark" and they didn't listen. So I got up to check and here is a toddler maybe around the age of 2 kneeling at my back patio door with his face smashed up against the glass. Then he's barking back at my two. (ok, that was kind of cute lol) Then he proceeds to try to open my door to come inside! Thankfully the door was locked. But he wanted in darn it and started to bang his little hand on the door. By this time I'm getting concerned since I'm not seeing a parent around. So I get my shoes on to find out where he belongs. By this time I see his mom coming from the yard next door to get him. They had been watching him the entire time and I guess they thought it was cute. I'm a bit at a loss here. Am I becoming that cranky lady that every neighborhood has??? Or was that impolite of them? When I opened the door to try to find the child's parents, he backed up and fell down. So I was talking very quietly to him, telling him he was ok since I could see his mom coming. She was laughing and I don't think she speaks English since she didn't say anything. Ok...done venting. Just waiting to hear that yes I have indeed become the cranky lady in the neighborhood. :brownbag: I so need a fence. :blush:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

no you are not cranky  I'm scared to death of our neighbors kids but I think they are in jail now :blink: I don't know why some parents don't control their kids anymore. when I see a good kid I just want to go give them a hug. they are hard to find now. I have to take sparkey for a walk when it gets dark, I think it is much safer since they are all at home by then.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

There are a lot of great parents out there-but there are also a LOT of parents out there who don't say NO to their kids. I think kids get away with a lot more now then when I was a kid. Some kids these days are so mean and they have absolutely no respect for elders. Even with a fence...our neighbors kids are contstantly jumping over it to get balls that landed in our yard. For one-I don't want us to be responsible if they fall, crash and get hurt on our side of the fence and two, it drives Peter nuts because they'll even do this when there is frost on the ground which is bad for the grass. So no, I don't think you're grumpy-it's your yard, your space and they should respect that and if they aren't, their parents need to tell them to stay in their own yard.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> There are a lot of great parents out there-but there are also a LOT of parents out there who don't say NO to their kids. I think kids get away with a lot more now then when I was a kid. Some kids these days are so mean and they have absolutely no respect for elders. Even with a fence...our neighbors kids are contstantly jumping over it to get balls that landed in our yard. For one-I don't want us to be responsible if they fall, crash and get hurt on our side of the fence and two, it drives Peter nuts because they'll even do this when there is frost on the ground which is bad for the grass. So no, I don't think you're grumpy-it's your yard, your space and they should respect that and if they aren't, their parents need to tell them to stay in their own yard. [/B]


Only problem is the parents are in my yard too if they're playing soccer with the kids. *sigh* And friends parents if they have company. *double sigh*


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That's just rude, I'm sorry-espcially if they don't ask first. There has to be some field, park close by where they can play soccer!  



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=559324
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am not a natural Mummy - I admit my sister says I WILL EAT MY YOUNG . I have one word for you - FENCE !!!!  My fences are 6 feet high - BLISS :wub: Sarah


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I completely understand where you are coming from! Did you ever think of a fence? :biggrin: We have one and I just love it


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Wow I so understand what you are going through! People call me mom, grandma so on but now I am being called the meanie because I tell the kids to go home! I can be outside on the porch and here they come parents nowhere to be seen, and it is horrible. The kids are 6 and 4 and part of our daycare but the mother comes to check them out and after that they are either in the streets playing or over at our house asking for food. I agree with everyone you should get a fence, so you can rela in peace!*


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

A fence is the only thing which will help you.

We had a family, spoke no English, next door to us for the past two years and those kids were horrible. I didn't speak Spanish well enough to communicate with their parents. It was frustrating.

They were not supervised, in my driveway, playing, spitting gum, peeing (yes!).

Ugh!


They just, magically moved (their house was foreclosed) and the first thing I did was put up fencing to block new kids from doing the same.


I have three children on my own and do daycare at my home! I love kids but if no one watches them or teaches them the rules of life....


they don't know!


----------



## scodoublet (Apr 3, 2008)

I was also about to suggest getting a fence. That is pretty rude to have their child walking around in your yard and having them cause your dogs to get in an uproar. It's one thing to be borrowing your yard while playing soccer but it's another thing when their baning on your door... 

Just today we were driving through the park and what-do-ya-know... a little kid ran right out in front of our car... the mom saw and ran across the road in front of us to get the kid... then proceeded to walk BACK ACROSS the road in front of our car again without even looking where she was going... I keep saying that I think people in general are just getting dumber... then they are raising more disrespectful and unintelligent children. I can't believe some of the teenagers that work at stores and restaurants... some of the kids are (for lack of a better word) half retarded... 

On the way home today there were these two guys, probably about 17 or 18 years old, walking down the sidewalk kicking a gas can... they came to a cross walk in a parking lot and the one guy kicked the gas can at an older gentleman's truck as he was waiting to turn onto the road. The man got out of his truck to talk to them and they just kept walking while laughing and carrying on... pretty ridiculous... I wanted to go over and slap those kids upside their heads and I'm just 27... 

I really can't believe some of the disrespect that goes on from these younger generations...


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Thats just rude for people to be in your yard. Your yard isn't a public park. Its private property. 

We have neighbors on one side of us that are rude too. The kids and the parents.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I've never raised kids, and I don't think I'm a natural mommy, although I do like to be a "mommy" to my dog. So I guess I'm not all bad.  I can totally relate to what you are saying. The kids in our apt. complex are wild and nasty. I've had to tell them not to ride their bicycles in the the breezeways more than a few times, and to stop throwing sticks at the squirrels. 

My 10 year-old granddaughter came over today to see Nikki for the first time, and my hubby finally had to take Nikki's toys away from her because she (the granddaughter, not the dog) wouldn't stop throwing Nikki's toys _hard_ all around my living room as her father sat and watched her. 

She picked up Nikki a few times and when she tried to squeeze her I finally told her not to pick up the dog anymore at all and then put Nikki in her crate. I guess I've become a cranky old lady when it comes to parents raising unruly kids. No offense to anyone who has children, but I think I prefer dogs. :wub: 

Forgot to say: Fences work well.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm so lucky to have great neighbors on both sides of me! We all have kids and we all love each others kids, but we are lucky! I hear so many horror stories.

"Good fences make good neighbors" :biggrin:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

This is the reason why I made sure to teach my children manners and to never go into anyone elses yard. We are out in the country so we don't worry about neighbors, we're surrounded by corn fields lol. I have taught my kids to respect other people's property, that includes their yards so that when we go to grandma and grandpa's I don't have to worry about my kids being the 'bad' ones. I just wish that other people would do the same with their kids, or atleast care enough to watch them and make sure that they aren't in other peoples yards or out in the street. We went to see grandma and grandpa today, there are kids at the houses in front and in back of my mom's house. One of the kids from the house in the back saw Ellie and Angelo playing in the yard and he went to get his mom to ask if he could pet the puppies, how nice. The kids at the house in front just came running over and tried to pick up Angelo, I said "oh no sweetie, please don't pick him up" then the kid looked at me and said "you're mean" and went back to his yard. He was probably about 6 years old. My mom needs a fence too. Good luck to you with your 'neighbor' problem!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> "Good fences make good neighbors" :biggrin:[/B]


Ditto. even double ditto!


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

I hate kids. I visibly cringe when I hear kids whining and crying at the supermarket. And the worst thing is that parents think their kids are ABSOLUTE ANGELS. oh heck no! I would advise that you go and talk to your neighbor about their kids playing in your yard and how it gets your malts riled up but I could see that going in the wrong direction (my kids aren't doing any damage.. they're just dogs.. blah blah). Maybe you could get a temporary fence and just put it up on their side.. maybe then they'll get the idea..

and what's so bad about being the cranky lady in the neighborhood??


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=559360
> 
> 
> 
> ...



couldn't have been said better


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I Have three sons and never ever did they ever go into anyones yard, for what :blink: we have our own. ANY person who would sit there and watch a two year old do that and laugh in my opinion is a moron :biggrin: I Agree about getting a fence, stop the problem before it gets worse.. :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww....shucks. ::looking down at my feet and scooting around some imaginary dirt with my toe:: :blush: You guys are the best! :wub: Thank you so much for making me feel like I'm not an old meany. I have been wanting to get a fence for about 2 years now and things keep coming up and what I've saved in my fence fund is used elsewhere. But, to quote a phrase from a classic movie, 'as God is my witness', I WILL have a fence some day!! lol The neighbors who are the problem, and there are actually two of them, have not really taken care of there yards once it was seeded, so I'm sure the kids _feel_ like my yard is _like_ a park. I actually have nice green grass for them to play in. And I don't have trash in my yard, or tons of toys being left out all night long, including stuffed animals. Wouldn't they be just a wet mess in the morning??? Ok...not going to keep complaining. Thanks everyone.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I just went on a cruise in which of 2000 people approx. 860 were kids 17 and under. I was so annoyed at how the parents did not control their kids, and then would bring them into the adult only pools, hottubs...when I went to talk to a staff member about it, he just laughed. needless to say, I did not enjoy myself at all on the cruise. the kids were rude. My mom told me that I sounded like an old lady b/c I was complaining so much. 

I guess I am just uptight now. 

but I just wasn't raised like that. I have to wonder what is wrong with people and am really concerned about our future populations.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I hate kids. I visibly cringe when I hear kids whining and crying at the supermarket. And the worst thing is that parents think their kids are ABSOLUTE ANGELS. oh heck no! I would advise that you go and talk to your neighbor about their kids playing in your yard and how it gets your malts riled up but I could see that going in the wrong direction (my kids aren't doing any damage.. they're just dogs.. blah blah). Maybe you could get a temporary fence and just put it up on their side.. maybe then they'll get the idea..
> 
> and what's so bad about being the cranky lady in the neighborhood??[/B]


Hey me, too!!! I cannot stand to hear whining and loud kids out in public. What has totally saved my sanity is my iPod. Before I even walk in to places like the grocery store, Target, etc. I put on my iPod and am in heaven!! When I fly I use my Bose noise-cancelling headset... I don't know what I'd do without it!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Awww....shucks. ::looking down at my feet and scooting around some imaginary dirt with my toe:: :blush: You guys are the best! :wub: Thank you so much for making me feel like I'm not an old meany. I have been wanting to get a fence for about 2 years now and things keep coming up and what I've saved in my fence fund is used elsewhere. But, to quote a phrase from a classic movie, 'as God is my witness', I WILL have a fence some day!! lol The neighbors who are the problem, and there are actually two of them, have not really taken care of there yards once it was seeded, so I'm sure the kids _feel_ like my yard is _like_ a park. I actually have nice green grass for them to play in. And I don't have trash in my yard, or tons of toys being left out all night long, including stuffed animals. Wouldn't they be just a wet mess in the morning??? Ok...not going to keep complaining. Thanks everyone.[/B]


Oh, I hope you can get a fence... it will make your life much more pleasant!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't think you're being cranky!! I don't like kids either, and I would be just as annoyed as you are. I'd get a fence to keep the little buggers out! :smtease:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I have to go with the fence thing too. We have a six foot privacy fence that's small dog proof at home and I couldn't be happier. Here in Florida we have the screened in pool so home and here I have the dogs in and the people out. You never really see kids out playing here but at hone you do. It's not that I don't like kids but I don't like kids in my yard or around my girls. I really think you need to try to get a fence as soon as you can and it will make your life so much better not to mention kid proof!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

No you are not the cranky old lady. That neighbor needs to learn respect and teach it to her children. It is sad that you feel you need a fence because of the neighbors. 

IMHO It is neighbors like this that are raising the kids that are now in so much trouble. And to think these kids are going to take care of us when we are old and really gray. :angry: 

Sorry I joined your vent.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=559379
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You ladies are cracking me up. I'm not a fan either :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Crystal ~ As for your problem. Until you can get a fence, get a 
temporary restraining order against the kids AND the parents :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh, do I ever feel your pain. God bless you, and the little ones.

You are much kinder than I am. I would scare the crap out of
the kids and the parents. Just run out looking like this :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

We love ya my dear friend. God be with you.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Alright guys, easy now...please be sensitive to those of us that do have kids and LOVE them, ya know? I'd sure be careful not to say that I "Hated" something that you all would give up your lives for. I'm trying not to be touchy but it hits a nerve...but saying you don't like them is a-ok with me. I will admit I don't have a lot of patience for other people's kids. I was raised by a bunch of old-school Italians and, if you know traditional Italian culture RESPECT is probably the #1 word in their vocab (you all watch the Godfather? lol) anyway, I am big, big, BIG on respect and teach my kids the golden rule and that they are not the only ones on the planet & that the world does not revolve around them and I am FIRST their mother and next a friend. There seemed to be a phase in parenting in recent years that the parent had to be on this equal level with their kids--hogwash--they are kids and need you to look UP to. Anyway, I could go off on that one...

but yeah, I 100% agree with making the fence a huge priority. We have a 6ft privacy fence around our house. Not only do we live in a fishbowl on our street, but we were tired of kids and animals wandering around in it. And it does bug me when the kids next door (who are older boys and obviously don't hang around with my two, little girls) end up playing football on my front lawn. I'm one of those people who won't hesitate to correct a kid at any time, even in front of their parents. If they are doing it in public, of which I am a part of, then I feel it's my right to say something.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm a country girl born and breed and live on the same land I came home from the hospital too. :biggrin: We have neighbors now let me tell you they are idiots. Then there are the people that think they should go out 'hiking'. I'm known as PBFH (psycho *itch from #ell) and wear the title proudly, so when people have decided to come walking through the back yard I have been known to first be nice and ask if I can help them. If they say something stupid like they are just walking through then I give them a choice get off the property or I call the cops on them.Unless it is an emergency, they are trying to find their child, pet, or someone is hurt they stay away. The worst I have been is when it wasn't hunting season and someone came across the back lawn with a rifle/shot gun, he was far enough away I could see it was a gun but the type I couldn't give more detail. Stupidly I told him what I would do to him with his gun if he didn't get off the property immediately. :brownbag: Luckily he took off like a bat out of #ell but things could have ended so different. :smheat: 

We shouldn't have to put up fences to keep children out but since we do have to I think they should be electric fences. :smtease:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Crystal ~ As for your problem. Until you can get a fence, get a
> temporary restraining order against the kids AND the parents :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Oh, do I ever feel your pain. God bless you, and the little ones.
> ...


I'm going to have to practice that look! :smpullhair: Then again I think I may already have it. The first 
week I moved in, my yard had been seeded and I had the sprinklers going, only to see my neighbor kids running
through my sprinklers!! I thought I was being very nice about it and stepped out on my patio to tell them 
that I was really sorry but they can't be in my yard because it was just seeded. The little girl gave me a nasty
look and stuck her tongue out at me! LOL I should have run screaming right then and there. So I must
already have this look without even trying! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: Hey, did you notice the little red
tongue in this icon goes up with every hair pull??? I just noticed that! LOL

Oh and Pam, just so you know, I never said I hated kids. Just glad I don't have to contend with them is all. :smtease:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=559379
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Count me in the kid hater group. Actually, as I've said - I love kids. Marinated in garlic and grilled.

I agree with the fence idea. Good luck!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't like kids very much. And I have two of my own and 4 grandkids. I am not a mean grandmommy, but I also have never babysat them. I love my grandkids, but I have already raised two of my own and don't feel I should have to raise anymore. I work very nearly full-time and have enough to do in my own life. (Not to mention a daughter-in-law that I love dearly but that hasn't worked in 2 or 3 years; so why would I fit babysitting into my schedule?)

I have a fenced in backyard and I don't expect anyone's neighborhood kids to be able to get either over or under it and invade my space. If they did Midis would go nuts!

So, if you can't get a fence around your yard then you might try what I do when I take a nap or sleep late: Keep a box fan running in the bedroom, the door closed, the outdoor door locked and the furkid in the bedroom/bed with you. My Maltese have both liked to sleep A LOT and my husband says they take after their mommy! Whatever... I love to sleep and so does Midis and so did Casper before him. But both were certainly vocal alarm dogs. I just do what fights against us all hearing whatever commotion is going on next door.

Good luck! 

Cyndi


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Just add me to the cranky old ladies club. I'm proud to be a member.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I never much cared for other people's kids. If this means I'm a cranky old lady then I've been one for my entire life!

My kids were/are great, though. They were taught to respect others. I cannot imagine them acting the way I see some act these days!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

This is THE huge reason why I gave up teaching, THE PARENTS and their lack of parenting. These issues are not regional they are every where and happening at a faster rate then ever. Over the 12 years I taught, it's been a downhill run that finally I felt had no end or brakes.

1) This is YOUR yard.  

2) Who lets a two year old wander around?  

3) Now you must incure the cost of a fence because other's are rude? :angry: 

Oh heaven help us. This is not the children's fault, it's the parents fault for not parenting. And it will be to the surprise of the parents when those children turn 16 and tell the parents, "give me your car keys."

Sad,
Melanie


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

My older sister's grandchildren used to come to my house sometimes and two of them when Billy was younger used to try picking him up. They attempted more than once to tug him from each other and pull him until they were stopped. So I dont like kids much either.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I completely understand your frustration. Being a parent of 3 (ages almost 10, 8, and 6), I work very hard at trying to teach my children respect and responsibility. It isn't an easy job. Add to that today's society that says you can't spank your own children, you need to be your child's friend to keep the lines of communication open, and how you are a bad parent if you don't give your child what they want. I was raised in the country, by my parents (until I was 11), my grandparents, great-grandparents, and aunts and uncles. I was spanked when I deserved it. I had a mother, not a friend. And I was taught that life isn't easy. 
I am trying to be the kind of parent my mother was. But it isn't the same society that I grew up in. 
What I am trying to say is that I can understand the frustration. I get frustrated with my own children, much less others. But, I do believe that it isn't much better to claim "child-hater" status based on a few bad kids. I know that not everyone is saying that, but it is disheartening to hear so many talk about how they "dislike" kids and the things that kids do. I try to remember that I was a kid once, and probably did alot of the things at younger ages that are the exact things I don't like in other kids. But, it isn't the childs fault. Please don't be too hard on them. If things bother you that much, take some proactive steps like a fence, or an ipod, or the bose noice cancelling headset. If parents don't take their children out to places it is difficult to teach them proper behaviors. I am not saying that everyone is trying, but I know that some are like myself.
Having my children, I just now that as much as I try there are some things that I simply can't control when it comes to my kids.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree that a fence is your best bet, but if that's not possible, talk to them, assuming they MIGHT speak english. If not, when they are out playing in the yard, go out there and 'usher' them back into theirs, letting them know you don't want them in your yard that YOU own. They'll find somewhere else to play.
And you are 100% right, they were rude and you are NOT cranky! lol

Kids these days in a lot of cases are not cared for during the day, so they act as they please. They are used to not having bounderies because their parents aren't there to watch them and keep them in the bounderies because they're all at work (wich is a sad reality of these times...two incomes to live on...or a single parent working two jobs which is worse!) And the ones that stay home and are welfare moms and in the poorer comunities, (I know because I came from this growing up) don't care and are lazy and let their kids do whatever and in some cases laugh when they do something to others.
So it's all in the parenting (or lack of) AND...IMHO from not being able to spank our kids! I don't know about you guys, but my parents didn't have to spank us too often because we knew what would happen if we DID get introuble. Talk about red butt! Kids these days aren't spanked because all they have to do is pick up that little ohone and dial three numbers and the parents get in a heap of trouble! It's rediculas!! So yes, ths kids these days (a lot of them anyway) are WAY out of control. Even my kids can be when I'm not around. All ids can be, that's a reality. I taught my kids to be cutious (sp?) and respectful to adults, and they always are when I'm around, but lately I've been hearing things I don't like about my 12 yr old son. My friends all say it's normal, but I'm at a loss because I would have NEVER thought he would do things like that (playing with matches...but of course he was at a friends house were no parents were apparently and these kids are terrors...so bad influences is what I'm hopeing that was. And NO he's not playing over there anymroe!!!) So sometimes is a true shock to parents to know their kids are doing something like that. But for the most part it's lack of parenting IMO.
~~Cheri~~


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm not going to say I dislike kids, because every now and then I see one who gives me hope that the future won't be filled with selfish, entitled people obsessed with instant gratification. The last time I saw such a child was about two years ago.

I really don't think people give enough thought to the work and time and commitment that is required to have children. People often ask my why I have no intention to ever have children and I get grilled on this subject OFTEN. Then people say that I'll change my mind some day . . . :smmadder: 
I think a more important qustion to ask is why DO you want children. Are people aware what they're getting themselves into? If you want respectable, well-behaved children, it takes a lot of work, attention, understanding, patience on the part of the parents.

That said, I'm thrilled to be a mom to Haiku. :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I'm not going to say I dislike kids, because every now and then I see one who gives me hope that the future won't be filled with selfish, entitled people obsessed with instant gratification. The last time I saw such a child was about two years ago.
> 
> I really don't think people give enough thought to the work and time and commitment that is required to have children. People often ask my why I have no intention to ever have children and I get grilled on this subject OFTEN. Then people say that I'll change my mind some day . . . :smmadder:
> I think a more important qustion to ask is why DO you want children. Are people aware what they're getting themselves into? If you want respectable, well-behaved children, it takes a lot of work, attention, understanding, patience on the part of the parents.
> ...


Just wanted to say I have a lot of respect for your viewpoint. My sister & BIL have choosen not to have kids, I love my sis very much and she loves my kids. Does she wish they were hers? NO! lol. I respect her choices and she mine.

I even think it's ok to say you (when I say "you" I'm speaking rhetorically) dislike them. I just think "hate" is such a strong, strong word. Especially to say you hate a group of people--this case being children. They are human beings and don't deserve to be hated. Anyway, I'm off my soap box now and I'm truly NOT directing this at anyone in particular. Let's just be sensitive to those that have made choices in their lives that are different from what you have choosen for youself.

Edited to add--the more I think about this topic, the more I think it's two different issues--dislike of kids and dislike of neighbor's in close proximity. As I've said, our house is like living in a fish bowl and I swear even if mother Theresa lived next door she would probably get on my nerves at some point. lol. In this case it's the kids. And I can agree 100%!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I KNOW some people who should be marinated and grilled :biggrin: 
I Agree hate is a strong word, but I must say I absolutely understand some not wanting kids, it's hard and it's a personal choice, I Think a very private matter also. :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I didn't mean to offend anyone with saying I hate kids. I'm actually pretty much of a mush when it comes to them. Just not for me, personally.


----------



## chiquita (Sep 1, 2007)

Your not Cranky, Your normal! lol *HOW RUDE OF THEM TO BE IN YOUR YARD*. They have their own yard, and how would they like it if you took your furkids or guests onto their property? Plus their kid could have gotten hurt on your property (even though it was cute). What if your fur kids were vicious, and the door unlocked. The baby would be bitten and then who would they blame? Unfortunately irresponsible parents exist and the rest of us have to deal. 

I agree with the fence but then again it's your property and you shouldn't have to get one if you don't want to. These neighbors should have common sense. I would go over and calmly and respectfully explain to the parents that it is your property and not theirs.* I'm sure someone in that family speaks English and could translate. *

I had a problem with dogs pooping on my property and THEIR OWNERS not picking up after them. I caught some of them in the act and would confront them. I live in a diverse neighborhood in Brooklyn and MOST DID NOT SPEAK ENGLISH. I'm a Hispanic-American and only speak English and Spanish. But Regardless of the language barrier I made a sign that EVERYONE could understand. I posted a picture of a hand holding poop and wrote in English "If your don't have a bag use your hand" Then I enlisted the help of the internet and friends to translate that into Russian, Chinese, Korean, Japanese, Spanish and Hebrew. Guess what it worked! No more poop. 

So try talking to them, use language, gestures, pictures whatever. If that doesn't work, I go by the 3 strikes and your out. It's immature (I'm still young lol) but sometimes it's the only way. Take the fur kids for a walk on their property when the neighbors can see, throw a party and go onto their yard. Otherwise just get the fence. 

Best Of Luck!!!!!


----------

